# Verbindung aufbauen



## jean20 (22. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade eine Verbindung von Java zur Datenbank (Informix) zu erstellen. 
Da ich das zum ersten mal mache sind mir einige Sachen unklar.
Welche Information braucht eine Connection?
Ich habe:
-den Server: infor_20
-Hostname: z2ttt70
-Datenbankname: test
-username und password

Müssen diese ganzen Informationen in die Methode getConnection(....)

Danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## DP (22. Okt 2004)

hi. hier mal als bsp anhand mysql:


```
Connection conn;
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/my_db?user=root&password=root");
```

sollte bei informix auch nicht anders sein. musste halt in der api nachschauen...


----------



## jean20 (22. Okt 2004)

alles klar. danke


----------

